# Microsoft File database



## 1vb1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a dead LCII running system 7 and used a program called Microsoft File.  This was a flat file database.  I would like to get the data out of this file(s) so I can use it on a more current Mac Beige G3 running OS 9.  I'm up for doing just about anything to get it working.  

I have access to OS 9 & X and a Windows PC.   

Will an old version of Filemaker open it?  If so, where can I purchase an old version? Will Microsoft File work on System 8?  I can't find any info about it on the web.  

I can provide more info if it would help.

TIA,
vb


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you export your database as a comma-delimited text file? Then I think any database app can import that data.


----------



## 1vb1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Natobasso,

Thanks for your reply.  The LCII has a bad logic board so I'm unable to actually run the application.  I was able to retrieve the data by putting the hard drive in a blue/white running OS9.  

Microsoft File will not run under OS9.  So I have the file (and the application) but no way to open it.

I don't currently have a copy of OS8 to see if it runs under that......


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2006)

What dot extension does the Microsoft File database have? I'm having trouble finding anything on 'Microsoft File' since those two words are so commonly searched generically... 

Have you tried simply opening the data file in TextEdit to see if that works? You could also try Word and Excel...


----------

